# 1936-39, 26" Shelby Eagle



## oldfart36 (Jan 27, 2014)

1936-39, 26" Shelby Eagle

Just picked this up from a fellow member. While it needs some minor tweaks it is a solid rider. Has some great features, original "Defender" tailight, great rear rack, and really nice original wide white Allstates. It was re-painted at one time, but I think it kind of tells the story of the bike. Plans are: put a proper drop stand on, and am on the lookout for the correct tank.  Shot Ol'skool


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys. Even though the headbadge reads: "Shelby" "Eagle" "Gambles Stores". Is the bike still considered an "Airflo" ?


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool ride! Shelbys are quite a mystery bike and only a few know much about them. I scored an original paint 40-ish and when I asked I got very few responses. Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 28, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey guys. Even though the headbadge reads: "Shelby" "Eagle" "Gambles Stores". Is the bike still considered an "Airflo" ?



The frame and the fork are the same, except an airflow does not have head badge holes on the head tube. With airflow parts, you can convert your bike into one. I would look for the tank that would have come on your bike, which is called the no-nose.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 28, 2014)

fat tire trader said:


> The frame and the fork are the same, except an airflow does not have head badge holes on the head tube. With airflow parts, you can convert your bike into one. I would look for the tank that would have come on your bike, which is called the no-nose.




That's what I needed. Thanks so much.


----------



## Waterland (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice Shelby!  Can you take a color picture so we can see what the paint looks like?  Shelby had some really unique designs for their bikes, they made some of the coolest looking bikes ever, like the Speedline Airflow, best bike in the world.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 28, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey guys. Even though the headbadge reads: "Shelby" "Eagle" "Gambles Stores". Is the bike still considered an "Airflo" ?




Actually, I think yours is most likely an _Airflow_ by Shelby model nomenclature.  

Shelby used _Airflow_ through '37 and switched to _Airflo_ in '38

The wishbone style frame was their top line product during it's run.  As best I can tell, all variations with the wishbone frame, no matter the equipment level, were referred to as Airflow (or Airflo) models.  

Unless someone produces a Gambles ad or catalog or other document, we don't know if Gambles used that term or not.  I see that Western Auto did use "Air-Flo" for their Shelby built Airflo models.

Most of your components look early to me, like 1936ish.  If true, the banana tank is the one you seek.  It is also possible that it never had a tank and the batteries were housed in a can.  Does it have a Morrow rear hub with date codes?  Or what does the brake arm look like on the New Depature hub?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 28, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> Actually, I think yours is most likely an _Airflow_ by Shelby model nomenclature.
> 
> Shelby used _Airflow_ through '37 and switched to _Airflo_ in '38
> 
> ...




Good stuff,
I also suspect '36 and I believe your bike did have a tank from the front fender conduit opening.
Chris


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2014)

Waterland said:


> Nice Shelby!  Can you take a color picture so we can see what the paint looks like?  Shelby had some really unique designs for their bikes, they made some of the coolest looking bikes ever, like the Speedline Airflow, best bike in the world.




Here ya go. This is the un-doctored pic.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2014)

dougfisk said:


> Actually, I think yours is most likely an _Airflow_ by Shelby model nomenclature.
> 
> Shelby used _Airflow_ through '37 and switched to _Airflo_ in '38
> 
> ...




Great input. This is really what I'm wanting to know. I too wondered if it was sold with a tank. Upon picking the bike up and checking out the front fender (conduit hole and collar) it clearly had something. I thought most likely a bananna tank, but before hunting I wanted to know for sure. I really like this bike, in fact the old re-paint doesn't even bother me. Therefore, I want to make it right.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2014)

Before buying the bike this is a manufacturers add I found, that I believe is this bike. The add is from 1936.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Doug,
Can you post an image of a Shelby catalog page that shows a bike with straight fender braces and a no nose tank that is called an Airflo(w)?
Thanks,
Chris


dougfisk said:


> Actually, I think yours is most likely an _Airflow_ by Shelby model nomenclature.
> 
> Shelby used _Airflow_ through '37 and switched to _Airflo_ in '38
> 
> ...


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 29, 2014)

I could do that with some difficulty... but for the moment here is a link to the 1938 Western Auto flyer and the _"Air-Flo's"_ that I mentioned above... not a curved brace or forward projecting tank to be found. 

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle85


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 29, 2014)

oldfart36 said:


> Before buying the bike this is a manufacturers add I found, that I believe is this bike. The add is from 1936.




Yes, I think that is what you have.  The only component I see on yours that *might* be inconsistent is the Wald knuckle stem.  I do not know when they first appeared.  I have them on a couple '37 dated bicycles, and that is as early as I can recall seeing one.


----------



## fat tire trader (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks Doug. On that page, it mentions the Airflo Special with streamlined tank. I retract my prior Aiflo statement. It appears that the name Airlo applies to bikes built with that style frame, and not exclusively to the deluxe models like I had previously assumed.



dougfisk said:


> I could do that with some difficulty... but for the moment here is a link to the 1938 Western Auto flyer and the _"Air-Flo's"_ that I mentioned above... not a curved brace or forward projecting tank to be found.
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle85


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like Gambles used the term Airflow in 1936. Here are two pages from 1936 Gambles catalogs I have. Initials for fenders were also available. 

Spring 1936




Fall 1936


----------



## oldfart36 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow, tons of info!!!! Now I know where I'm at. Thanks to all of you for your effort. Love the pics in the cat. and can tell it did come with the tank. New twist is they called it an "Eagle" "Motor Bike" "Airflow" as well.


----------

